# Ireland



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey all, I'll be traveling to Ireland with the family for 10 days in mid-July. The wife has given me 2 days to get out and hit up some trails. I'm a seasoned XC racer, but don't have much enduro or downhill experience... I prefer both wheels on the ground most of the time. 

We'll be in Dublin for 3 days and Galway for 3... the 5 days in between have yet to be decided as to where we'll go, but it will likely be further north of Galway on the west coast.

Any ideas of some can't miss trails around Galway or Dublin? Any other recommendations? I can probably make reason to go to a certain part of Ireland if there is a can't miss trail somewhere else. 

Thanks!


----------



## Donncha (May 7, 2011)

Here are some ideas:

Mountain Bike Northern Ireland - Mountain Bike Trails Ireland

Trailbadger.com - Mountain biking trails on the island of Ireland

https://www.coillte.ie/site/derroura/

https://www.redbull.com/ie-en/5-of-the-best-trail-centres-in-ireland-red-bull

Around Galway check out Derroura, in Dublin have a look at Ticknock and Ballinastoe.
Rostrevor & Castlewellan aren't too far from Dublin (less than 2 hrs drive).

I'd suggest a day doing the reds in Rostrevor followed by a day doing the Tain way in Carlingford would be time well spent. I could be tempted to join you....


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dude...i will be there over the same time on my honeymoon! I don't think I will get to bike much off road given our plans, but will definitely be scouting for the return trip...


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions Donncha. Derroura looks like pretty cool. Ticknock looks great because it appears I can hire a bike right there at the trailhead... that would definitely be super convenient.


----------

